

Ask HN: Why Python developers named 'bytearray' in Python 3.x? - _navaneethan

Python 3.x the ascii string type is named as  type(bytearray(b&#x27;bytearrays&#x27;)
&quot;bytearray&quot;.It seems quite long characters.<p>Did they consider other options like &quot;byte&quot; or &quot;string&quot; something like that?
What was the particular reason for the namespaces?
======
lmm
"string" would be confusing. "byte" would be misleading. "bytearray" is what
it is - it's an array of bytes. I don't know about the developers, but it
seems like an obviously better choice to me.

